# 4.2 VZW nexus



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

So now that the gsm variants are getting the OTA what can be done for us? Can a little hackery get us a ROM or do we still need source? Just curious.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

It could be ported, probably will be.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Barf said:


> It could be ported, probably will be.


Sweet, can't wait. Gonna be a fun day hopefully!


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

well, we had a 4.1 rom based on a gsm nandroid within hours of the July Google conference, so I can see that we can get a 4.2 rom soon..... today sometime.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

Before I lose all productivity for the day and spend hours on end smashing F5, are there any huge differences between 4.1 and 4.2 that aren't in the leaked apps? I know there's the quick settings notification thing, but I can't think of too many big changes other than that.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

russphil said:


> Before I lose all productivity for the day and spend hours on end smashing F5, are there any huge differences between 4.1 and 4.2 that aren't in the leaked apps? I know there's the quick settings notification thing, but I can't think of too many big changes other than that.


I would also like to know if HDR is now on the galaxy nexus or if its nexus 4 specific


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait a few days and the source will be out as well as the binaries and a solid build will be done. I'm waiting for the source so I can compile, no rush for me. If you want to run a hacked up nandroid port, that will probably be out later today by someone I am guessing.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

has anyone heard an update on project roadrunner for 4.2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassdelux15 (Jun 28, 2012)

russphil said:


> Before I lose all productivity for the day and spend hours on end smashing F5, are there any huge differences between 4.1 and 4.2 that aren't in the leaked apps? I know there's the quick settings notification thing, but I can't think of too many big changes other than that.


There's also the lock screen widgets.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbenson (Nov 18, 2011)

kochoid said:


> has anyone heard an update on project roadrunner for 4.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Project Roadrunner doesn't exist. That entire "leak" was proven fake.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

russphil said:


> Before I lose all productivity for the day and spend hours on end smashing F5, are there any huge differences between 4.1 and 4.2 that aren't in the leaked apps? I know there's the quick settings notification thing, but I can't think of too many big changes other than that.


Also the ability to set up different user profiles on the phone. Like on a windows pc not sound profiles. Different home screens and apps and all that.


----------



## bassdelux15 (Jun 28, 2012)

cubsfan187 said:


> Also the ability to set up different user profiles on the phone. Like on a windows pc not sound profiles. Different home screens and apps and all that.


Different profiles is for tablets only actually

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh is it? I didn't see that part. My bad then.


----------



## stpbby (Sep 1, 2011)

Keep a watch on JakeDay's thread. He was one of the first to port JellyBean and he is planning on porting 4.2 very soon. I've been on his jellybean roms since JellyBean came out - all is good, lots of updates, very responsive. v9.4 of his 4.1.2 ROM is a 4.2 hybrid, next is pure 4.2.

http://goo.gl/GPr3m


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I will wait at least a week or two before using any 4.2 based rom. I would prefer that a rom be streamlined and have the majority of it's bugs worked out as opposed to be being able to say that I have the newest version available at the potential sacrifice of some it's ability to function properly. More to the point, none of the new features that are in 4.2 are intriguing enough that I feel the need to have them immediately.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

stpbby said:


> Keep a watch on JakeDay's thread. He was one of the first to port JellyBean and he is planning on porting 4.2 very soon. I've been on his jellybean roms since JellyBean came out - all is good, lots of updates, very responsive. v9.4 of his 4.1.2 ROM is a 4.2 hybrid, next is pure 4.2.
> 
> http://goo.gl/GPr3m


I was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## stpbby (Sep 1, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> I was just about to say the same thing.


JakeDay's rockin' it out man.

What Kernel are you using for his ROMs? I've tried Franco, LeanKernel, and Trinity - I think i'm leaning toward Trinity.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

As others have said, I will wait till source is released so I can run a "Proper" build, and not some hacked togeth.... aw hell, what am I saying I will probably be one of the first on the hacked up build as much as I know I will probably be wiping and starting over in 2 - 3 days. I just can't help myself.


----------



## psu_tb (Aug 18, 2011)

The source was just released to AOSP including the toro bianaries, we should probably see full ports sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

The first vzw 4.2 port? http://bit.ly/QuDXOh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

4.2 source is getting pushed to AOSP as we speak. Should be completed in a few hours I would imagine. source: https://groups.googl...ing/-ymcoMuDAbA


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> The first vzw 4.2 port? http://bit.ly/QuDXOh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ban worthy post.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> The first vzw 4.2 port? http://bit.ly/QuDXOh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nice, my ringtone.


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Barf said:


> Ban worthy post.


LOL TOO EASY!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Barf said:


> Ban worthy post.


???.wha?


----------



## xheavymetaldadx (May 14, 2012)

AdamNexus said:


> LOL TOO EASY!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 lmfao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

xheavymetaldadx said:


> lmfao
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## illegalsmile (Jan 4, 2012)

stpbby said:


> JakeDay's rockin' it out man.
> 
> What Kernel are you using for his ROMs? I've tried Franco, LeanKernel, and Trinity - I think i'm leaning toward Trinity.


I too am interested in kernel choice... currently on franco


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there gonna be new radios/bootloader? Sorry if its been asked already lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

DoubleDeesR4Me said:


> Is there gonna be new radios/bootloader? Sorry if its been asked already lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Radios come from OTA's. Bootloaders are mostly irrelevant.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

illegalsmile said:


> I too am interested in kernel choice... currently on franco


Don't turn this into another kernel thread, for fucking sake please!!

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> Don't turn this into another kernel thread, for fucking sake please!!
> 
> WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


But dude, this could be the first 4.2 kernel thread!


----------



## DA6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Why would anyone want a port when source and binaries are available?


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> But dude, this could be the first 4.2 kernel thread!


Lmao!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

akellar said:


> Radios come from OTA's. Bootloaders are mostly irrelevant.


Thanks man I appreciate it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stpbby (Sep 1, 2011)

illegalsmile said:


> I too am interested in kernel choice... currently on franco


Nevermind, guess i'll wait for official 4.2


----------



## Groupers (Oct 16, 2011)

I gave my VM 6GB and 4 cores, still probably going to take forever, not sure if it will even work.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Wait a few days and the source will be out as well as the binaries and a solid build will be done. I'm waiting for the source so I can compile, no rush for me. If you want to run a hacked up nandroid port, that will probably be out later today by someone I am guessing.


binaries are already out https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#torojop40c


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

DA6 said:


> Why would anyone want a port when source and binaries are available?


Because when that question was asked this morning source/binaries were NOT available. They just dropped a few hours ago...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

how can i go about grabbing the new source and binaries? (toro) I'm already set up to build and all that. Just need to do a 'repo sync'?


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like the CDMA and LTE binaries changed looking at the MD5... Anyone know about those changes? What they entail?


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone have a link for setting up Ubuntu to compile from source?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just flashed a 4.2 build I compiled myself. Lots of random reboots and CWM seems to be broken (can't read sdcard), but I have a bootable build lol. I'm no dev I have no idea what to do to fix the reboots. I also couldn't get camera or gallery to work.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

nivag said:


> Anyone have a link for setting up Ubuntu to compile from source?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


this should do ya

http://jonrichards.net/2012/01/14/setting-up-ubuntu-11-10-to-build-android-open-source-project/


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Looks like the CDMA and LTE binaries changed looking at the MD5... Anyone know about those changes? What they entail?


The md5's have changed with every release however the binaries haven't always.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Do a diff on the binaries, not an md5 check.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

BIP.apk, IMSFramework.apk, and libsec-ril_lte.so are the only three files that changed for the CDMA Nexus from Samsung, not sure about the other vendors.


----------



## p011uX (Nov 14, 2011)

MVPanthersFan11 said:


> I just flashed a 4.2 build I compiled myself. Lots of random reboots and CWM seems to be broken (can't read sdcard), but I have a bootable build lol. I'm no dev I have no idea what to do to fix the reboots. I also couldn't get camera or gallery to work.


Most people are having the same issues with their builds, from what I understand, CWM can't read from sdcard due to the multiuser support in 4.2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

People still use CWM? I would not consider that stability of that to be any sort of dealbreaker.

Things like root explorer and a few things in titanium backup broke in 4.1 when it was released, but still compiling my build so dunno yet.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

p011uX said:


> Most people are having the same issues with their builds, from what I understand, CWM can't read from sdcard due to the multiuser support in 4.2


TWRP seems to be able to. I can see an empty sdcard on grouper. I pushed my TWRP folder to /sdcard from /sdcard/0 or /sdcard/0/0 that I somehow got (nexus 7). It may work on GNex. The real question is why there's a 0 folder in /sdcard even on the Galaxy Nexus. Apps like TitaniumBackup may need to be repointed to the new location. Hopefully this isn't a complication on the Gnex for long.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> TWRP seems to be able to. I can see an empty sdcard on grouper. I pushed my TWRP folder to /sdcard from /sdcard/0 or /sdcard/0/0 that I somehow got (nexus 7). It may work on GNex. The real question is why there's a 0 folder in /sdcard even on the Galaxy Nexus. Apps like TitaniumBackup may need to be repointed to the new location. Hopefully this isn't a complication on the Gnex for long.


from what ive seen with the issue, one of two things must happen. someone must remove the multiuser stuff from the 4.2 so we can use it, or the recoveries need to be updated to account for it. my bet would be the recoveries.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Just as an observation, if you start digging into the Camera apps source you can see a note in the Android.mk file that is telling you appCamera is now included in Gallery2. May be worth trying to use a gapps package that has Gallery2 removed and see if that helps out with the camera. Digging into it more now but will post back with my results.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Just as an observation, if you start digging into the Camera apps source you can see a note in the Android.mk file that is telling you appCamera is now included in Gallery2. May be worth trying to use a gapps package that has Gallery2 removed and see if that helps out with the camera. Digging into it more now but will post back with my results.


Camera has been part of gallery since ics, that's nothing new.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

akellar said:


> Camera has been part of gallery since ics, that's nothing new.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wow didn't know that for some reason haha. Sorry. I usually just make things look pretty.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## zombie1991 (Jan 12, 2012)

sn1p3r6992 said:


> I would also like to know if HDR is now on the galaxy nexus or if its nexus 4 specific


I have 4.2 stock/rooted on my GSM GNex. No...HDR is NOT an option with stock camera.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> The first vzw 4.2 port? http://bit.ly/QuDXOh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


EPIC


----------

